# Insurance Companies Offering Cutbacks on Premiums



## fmdog44 (Apr 11, 2020)

Since the lockdown stay at home some insurance companies are offering financial adjustments to their subscribers I have Travelers and they are not doing it but you may want to check with your company.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 11, 2020)

geico is doing 15%


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 11, 2020)

I meant to call Allstate about my car insurance yesterday.  Duh.  I forgot!  They are doing it, but I don't know the details. I was on their pay- as-you-go plan (a base fee and then mileage with a monitor device installed in my car) since I rarely drove anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 11, 2020)

I got a notice from GEICO about a 15% refund on my auto insurance but the language was kind of fuzzy.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 11, 2020)

Liberty Mutual is giving 15% for 2 months.  The real way for people to save during this "wait out" is if they have multiple cars, to simply cancel all but one of the car policies...hey, they aren't driving much anyway.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 11, 2020)

State Farm is also saying they will give a reduction in premiums....we'll see.  Our car hasn't been out of the garage in this past month, and I haven't put much more than 50 miles on the truck.  I've used more fuel in the mowers and tractor than the vehicles.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 11, 2020)

I just got email from Farmers giving me 25% off for April.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Since the lockdown stay at home some insurance companies are offering financial adjustments to their subscribers I have Travelers and they are not doing it but you may want to check with your company.



I also have Travelers, and got an email from them on Thursday saying they WERE doing it. It's a 15% automatic credit on April and May premiums.


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> geico is doing 15%



Yep, but they've raised the premiums to make up for it.  I just got my renewal notice.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2020)

At first I heard of just two companies...Allstate and another one I can't remember the name of. It's good that others are following suit. But not if there's going to be a catch...like with Mathjak's raised premium!


----------



## Liberty (Apr 11, 2020)

Its also hard to "bundle" with Geico...as they farm out their home insurance policies.  We've been with Liberty Mutual for 34 years and they've done really good by us- if you have an issue, you just call them and they make it right.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 11, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Its also hard to "bundle" with Geico...as they farm out their home insurance policies.  We've been with Liberty Mutual for 34 years and they've done really good by us- if you have an issue, you just call them and they make it right.



FWIW: Two years ago a deer wiped out the front end of my 2017 Tacoma pickup.

Traveler's (and my independent local agent) handled it first class; there were zero issues. A friend of mine has a body shop and he did the work; the adjuster had to come back twice as they found more damage. Final bill was $11,400, all parts were brand new Toyota.

Even my buddy was impressed with the adjuster; he told me he gets into heated arguments with some of them, because they want him to cut corners or use cheap replacement parts.

Here she is:








Right after I got it back:


----------



## Liberty (Apr 11, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> FWIW: Two years ago a deer wiped out the front end of my 2017 Tacoma pickup.
> 
> Traveler's (and my independent local agent) handled it first class; there were zero issues. A friend of mine has a body shop and he did the work; the adjuster had to come back twice as they found more damage. Final bill was $11,400, all parts were brand new Toyota.
> 
> ...


Hey, where's the pic of the "redone truck, guy? LOL.  Great that you got good service.  That's what is so important 
with an insurance company.  By the way, ow long have you been with Travelers? Liberty has a lifetime guarantee policy if 
you get your vehicle repaired from one of their approved collision companies.  We had hail damage and did that...couldn't be happier.
Probably quite a few just take the money directly (maybe)  for the hail issues.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 11, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Hey, where's the pic of the "redone truck, guy? LOL.  Great that you got good service.  That's what is so important
> with an insurance company.  By the way, ow long have you been with Travelers? Liberty has a lifetime guarantee policy if
> you get your vehicle repaired from one of their approved collision companies.  We had hail damage and did that...couldn't be happier.
> Probably quite a few just take the money directly (maybe)  for the hail issues.



Heh, yeah I forgot that part, but just added the "after" pik to my above post.

Don't remember for sure, but I think I've been with Traveler's for about 5 years. I can't say enough good things about them. 

There was an insanely ridiculous NYS DOT form that I had to fill out. I got a headache just looking at it, so I called my agent and they said to bring it in. She agreed that they are confusing at best, but she was happy to fill it out for me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> FWIW: Two years ago a deer wiped out the front end of my 2017 Tacoma pickup.
> 
> Traveler's (and my independent local agent) handled it first class; there were zero issues. A friend of mine has a body shop and he did the work; the adjuster had to come back twice as they found more damage. Final bill was $11,400, all parts were brand new Toyota.
> 
> ...


Oh Damn! Good thing you weren't seriously hurt. Beautiful truck...like the color too.


----------



## Old Dummy (Apr 11, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oh Damn! Good thing you weren't seriously hurt. Beautiful truck...like the color too.



Eh thanks.  

I guess I should have mentioned that I did not get hurt at all. However, had I been driving anything much lower than my truck the deer probably would've come right through the windshield. That would have been a different story. 

It was the day after Easter Sunday, 2018, and I was coming back from lunch. It was around 1:00 and a bright sunny day. I was only about 1½ miles from home and two deer suddenly ran out of the woods and right in front of me; I was doing 50-55 mph. There was no time to even react.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2020)

Will home owner's insurance go up because shelter in is more risk for fire???


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Will home owner's insurance go up because shelter in is more risk for fire???


life insurance might because all this togetherness may see higher suicides or murder rates


----------



## Linda Doc (Apr 12, 2020)

State Farm says its giving a 25% credit beginning with June statements. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Liberty (Apr 12, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Will home owner's insurance go up because shelter in is more risk for fire???


Actually a Liberty Mutual agent said there are discounts for being retired and therefore "staying home more of the time"...lets face it, you probably would notice something going haywire that you wouldn't have if you weren't there...lol.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 12, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> life insurance might because all this togetherness may see higher suicides or murder rates


Heard there were a lot of folks in China filing for divorce after they let them out of their little abodes.  

Wouldn't apply to us as we worked together building this big joint and then worked together in business, hey if we were going to 
get a divorce it would have been a way way long time ago, lol.  Can't imagine those stuck in the little apartments  for all this time, though.  Hope they can find the "silver linings".  Lets hope it make them stronger.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 12, 2020)

Old Dummy said:


> I also have Travelers, and got an email from them on Thursday saying they WERE doing it. It's a 15% automatic credit on April and May premiums.


I will call them, thanks.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 12, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Will home owner's insurance go up because shelter in is more risk for fire???


Absolutely not because seniors are either sleeping in bed or napping in their living rooms.


----------



## old medic (Apr 12, 2020)

Progressive saying 20% back per month for the next 2 months....


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 16, 2020)

Liberty said:


> Liberty Mutual is giving 15% for 2 months.  The real way for people to save during this "wait out" is if they have multiple cars, to simply cancel all but one of the car policies...hey, they aren't driving much anyway.



That is an excellent idea for people with more than one car, but won’t work for someone like me, with only one vehicle.  I am probably about to change insurance companies, because not only did my (Farmers) company not lower the rates for mine, they actually raised my rate about $30 a month extra.
In April, I was paying about $70+, and now it is over $100+. They told me that they raised it because they did a title search on my vehicle and it showed that it had been in accident way back in 2003, and this is why they are raising my rates, almost 30%.
I have never heard of a company doing anything like this, and can’t imagine why they would even do this, or that it could be legal to do.
Has anyone else ever experienced anything similar to this ?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 16, 2020)

We have State Farm, and they, too are offering a reduction in premiums.....I'll know how much next month when our semi-annual billing is due.  The thing that I dislike about these auto insurance companies is their offers of reduced premiums for allowing tracking on the smart phones.  I have No need for a smartphone and it seems silly to pay $50 a month for a smartphone to save $25 on the insurance.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jun 17, 2020)

we got 15% applied to our auto insurance bill when we renew in july


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Happyflowerlady said:


> because not only did my (Farmers) company not lower the rates for mine, they actually raised my rate about $30 a month extra.


I dropped Farmers like a hot potato!!!!


----------



## Red Cinders (Jun 17, 2020)

I was waiting for the State Farm credit before paying my car insurance, but it hasn't shown up yet.   State Farm began talking about a credit near the beginning of April, but so far it's only been talk.  I went ahead and paid them with the thought that if a credit does appear, I can use when the auto policy renews in 6 months.  

Two family members already received a small refund check in the mail from Nationwide more than a month ago.


----------

